

Show HN: YC Next, exclusive community for Y Combinator interviewees and aspirants - alagu
http://ycnext.com/

======
chacham15
According to whois this site is by Pavan Kumar, not YC. For those of you who
dont know, using pictures (especially with a quote attached, and even more
when it has YC in the name) from public figures is NOT LEGAL if it is used to
sell/endorse a product without their consent. Unless this is a YC company
itself, it gives the false illusion that they support the product/business. In
this case it might also mislead people as to who is behind the company itself.

~~~
tvpavan
This is a quick hack to help YC interviewees. No business motives and its not
affiliated to YC in anyway. will add a non-affiliation text.

------
ladytron
I remember the Hacker News I used to love from 2008. Are we really at a place
where someone is trying to build another corral / gatekeeper for yet another
"exclusive" group? It used to be using the word "exclusive" on HN would get
you laughed at. Hacker news was about Hacking Things. Oh how I miss the pre
bubble BS.

------
janakg
We were searching the internet for companies who attended the YC interviews
before, but we could not find any organized list. so we built this over the
new year weekend. Would love to get your feedback to improve it and make it
more useful.

It would be great, if you can spread the word to YC Interviewees.

Let us know what you think

------
inturbidus
Man, everyone here is so negative. If someone wants to help out aspiring YC
companies, why not support that? If YC wants to ban the post, then let them do
so. They don't need self appointed moderators.

These guys are trying to help others. Let the idea rise or fall on it's merit.

------
angersock
Alright, I'll be the first to say it: this is a little self-absorbed, at least
based on the description, yeah?

Shouldn't you be out...oh, I don't know, _building a business_?

~~~
janakg
we are open for your constructive feedback to make changes to the site, no
business motive at all.

As per the suggestion, we making changes to the why page, added a non-
affiliation text in footer.

